# Keep getting faint lines, but not getting darker



## pennymarie

This is my friend's...just an FYI. She's at her wit's end

And then this....the one to the left is from last night. The one on the right is just from now. Walmart 88

I feel like it's too grey? Is it an evap? Monday and Tuesday I had VERY faint lines.


----------



## SydFreeman

I just used those exact tests this morning and got the same result—super faint lines, but they are there! Not sure how to interpret them.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## pennymarie

SydFreeman said:


> I just used those exact tests this morning and got the same result—super faint lines, but they are there! Not sure how to interpret them.


These turned out to be evaps


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Mumslot

i can only see 1 line sorry


----------



## justonemore31

First pic I see but it looks like an evap and second i don't see anything.


----------



## Kiwiberry

pennymarie said:


> These turned out to be evaps

So sorry to hear that :hugs:. Good luck this cycle hun!! :dust:.


----------



## jujusflo1986

Kiwiberry said:


> So sorry to hear that :hugs:. Good luck this cycle hun!! :dust:.


----------

